# Popular Villagers you Dislike?



## Razpup (Jun 16, 2016)

There's a thread about unpopular villagers you like, so what about popular villagers you dislike?
Personally I kinda dislike Marshal.


----------



## Koden (Jun 16, 2016)

I also dislike Marshal! And Ankha, personally theyre just plain rude to me


----------



## Jou (Jun 16, 2016)

I don't.. really like Beau.. = w=;;;
Something about those eyes throw me off..


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 17, 2016)

I really don't like Merengue, Lolly, and Flurry. Lolly has a boring design, Merengue because I don't like the rhinos, and Flurry because I just don't find her cute and hate her blue eyebrows.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 17, 2016)

Diana, Merengue and Drago.

Diana, she's just ugh..., Merengue, I invited her once in an older town because soo many people liked her and said she was the best..I got bored of her less than a week and kicked her out. Drago...he's hideous! Why is he popular! He makes Jambette, Al or Barold look cuter.


----------



## Razpup (Jun 17, 2016)

also I kinda think Felicity is a bit bland.


----------



## vexnir (Jun 17, 2016)

I am indifferent to most of them. 

Though, I despise Chrissy. Her design is an absolute eyesore and just annoying to look at. Add to that she's peppy, and I generally tend to dislike that personality type for some reason. Also, her face just asks for a kick in the teeth. 

Others I don't like very much are Deirdre, Francine and Phoebe, cause I got her from my friend's void when I wasn't expecting it at all and she moved into an incovenient spot. Seeing that damn ostrich makes me want to punch it off the screen each time.

And last one, it's not that I dislike her, but more of a case of I thought I would like her but she is meh. Flora. I remember wanting to have her months ago, and when I reset my town last month she was one of the starters. For some reason I want her out. I dunno.


----------



## treetops (Jun 17, 2016)

happy early birthday cherry
fu.ckk the mods and f.uckk the furry haters who draw gijinkas all day u deserve sex gurrrrrl lmao uwu xdxdxdxdxdxd
View attachment 216538


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 17, 2016)

I hate Marshal but it's an experienced I had irl that I would never tell which reminds of me of my Marshall

Stiches he a nightmare I had... very creepy and don't like the looks

Diana I think she to sophisticated and plus pink.. I hate pink

Whitney she to bland for me


----------



## Rasha (Jun 18, 2016)

I used to slightly dislike some of the popular villagers mainly because I got tired or seeing them in most of the towns I visit, but now I don't mind any of them. in fact, right now I think the only villager I truly dislike HATE is ****ing Broffina and I doubt that'll change lmao


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 18, 2016)

villager- muffy

reason- *THOSE EYES*


----------



## Bwazey (Jun 18, 2016)

Zucker and Marshall.

Marshall is bland and Zucker with his green dots are a huge turn off for me personally.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 18, 2016)

I generally dislike Julian, other than the fact that he is blue, I didn't get why people like him. I think it's the eyes that I dislike.

Colton's even worse, his eyes, the hair, just how fancy he is. Yuck.

My least favorite villager is Bob, who was arguably the most popular of all the villagers before Marshall came along(who I like to an extent). Those eyes. Plus he spits, at least that's what it seems his default catchphrase is. I would not want someone to spit on me while we're having a discussion. I used to like him, but now... ugh.


----------



## Razpup (Jun 18, 2016)

Bob seems fine but now I realize he's kinda bland.


----------



## patriceflanders (Jun 21, 2016)

not feeling too much for Marshal (sorry ....   )


----------



## Quentin1o (Jun 21, 2016)

I dislike Chief, he's kinda cool, but I think he doesn't deserve spot 2 in the tier list


----------



## Mints (Jun 21, 2016)

Whitney. She's so rude to me!!!! I once wrote her a letter and she wrote back saying something like "your letter is too short, know your place" I never felt so offended in my life.


----------



## moonford (Jun 21, 2016)

I don't like Chief he's kinda ugly and I have no idea why people want such a boring & bland villager.
Muffy is really creepy...
I don't like Whitney, Maple, Bob, Wolfgang, Kabuki (hideous), Lobo (ew) & Kyle.
I don't like the wolf villagers that much, I love Fang though.


----------



## Daydream (Jun 21, 2016)

I've never liked Marshall, but I can understand his popularity.


----------



## Cascade (Jun 21, 2016)

I really don't like Merengue.


----------



## Koden (Jun 21, 2016)

I dislike Marshal and Rosie, also not a fan of Fauna


----------



## lunaboog (Jun 21, 2016)

I don't really hate them, but I don't like Bianca or Mathilda too much.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 22, 2016)

I get tired of seeing almost all of them except for Lucky, Goldie, and Erik.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jun 22, 2016)

Not really a fan of Whitney and Ankha. I thought I would like them but I just dont really see their appeals&#55357;&#56899;


----------



## drowningfairies (Jun 22, 2016)

Ankha and Marshal are just.. A no. I understand why they are popular, but meh.
Ankha moved in on my file two nights ago and left the next day, so I'm glad about that.


----------



## Flowerchild (Jun 23, 2016)

Lel at drowning fairies how do you get them to move that fast?


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 23, 2016)

marshal, rosie, and ankha
they're just not that cute


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't like Marshal. I had him a few times in my past towns, but he never really catch my attention.
Same with Fauna.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 23, 2016)

Stitches and Ankha are tier ones that i don't like


----------



## namiieco (Jun 24, 2016)

im seeing loads more people getting banned recently :/

anyway i dont like stitches and i dont really see the appeal in most of the wolves exept maybe whitney


----------



## strawberrigod (Jun 24, 2016)

I really hate Hazel  at first I tried to make myself think she was cute because she's a little pink squirrel. The unibrow got to me, though, and the fact that she said uni-WOW. Very cringe to me...


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 24, 2016)

I hate Marshal, but in a love-to-hate kinda way. If I liked him, I wouldn't have adapted him into a badflank baddie!


----------



## Shawna (Jun 25, 2016)

I know I'm gonna get a lot of criticism for this but I absolutely despise Rolf with a passion.   He has been my least favorite villager ever since I met him and cityfolk. He was always so rude to me. I was either 10 or 11 when I first met him now I'm 18.  I've had them in previous WildWorld towns and of course, he was a monster!  Thank goodness I've never had them in GameCube. I can't play it right now anyway and if I ever got to again he would not be allowed in my town. He seems to be at least Tire 3 villager.  He is the meanest cranky in my opinion, a lot of the girls think he's handsome. In my opinion, his design is atrocious.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 25, 2016)

Also Zucker and Beau. I'm not a fan of them as well.

Edit: Whitney too!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 25, 2016)

Maple, Zucker, and that one rhino that has a cupcake on it's horn.


----------



## Liamslash (Jun 25, 2016)

I guess for me, not that keen on marshal. I mean he's not too bad, but I just don't really see him as my favourite.


----------



## fosterfarms (Jun 26, 2016)

[sub]ankha, probably. she does have a unique design, but i'm just... not a fan of her kinda-really-cliche egyptian look.[/sub]


----------



## Ploom (Jun 27, 2016)

diana and marshal for sure. 
Marshal looks like a super smug jerk
and diana.... Well I don't know, i just don't care for her personality along with appearance. too pink maybe.


----------

